# Moving a pool pump. (Bonding ?)



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> What is suitable to do if I cannot locate the old bond wire?


100 feet away from the pool is where the pump will now go? I know what I'd do about the bonding.... :laughing: ...nothing.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Hahaha.... no it apparently "used to be" on the corner of the pool nearest the house/garage area and now it is on the furthest corner diagonally away. Why they did not get the electric done when the pool company moved the filter is beyond me but.....whatever.

The short side of pool is parallel to rear of house, so I'll be digging me a pretty long trench around the pool, lots of overgrown vegetation in the way too.....great....


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Maybe contact the pool company maybe see if they any info for you.


----------



## mark35 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey Mr. Sparkle, how have you been? I ran into the same situation a few years ago and through research I figured the best way around it would be to install a double insulated motor, no bond required. I didn't do the job though as the home owner didn't want to spend the money to replace the two year old "Regular" pump/motor their handyman installed.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

mark35 said:


> Hey Mr. Sparkle, how have you been? I ran into the same situation a few years ago and through research I figured the best way around it would be to install a double insulated motor, no bond required. I didn't do the job though as the home owner didn't want to spend the money to replace the two year old "Regular" pump/motor their handyman installed.


A double insulated pump does not require bonding, however you are still required to run the bond wire to the location for future possible pumps.

You can just split bolt the connection


----------

